# I paid my dues. Satus still "guest" Why?



## zerap (May 5, 2008)

I paid my dues 2 months ago and my statas still says guest?

Barry


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2008)

Here are the instructions for changing your status to Member - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## Makai Guy (May 5, 2008)

zerap said:


> I paid my dues 2 months ago and my statas still says guest?
> 
> Barry



For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------

